# Coolest Sci Fi show of the 70's.



## Larry Bejayna (Aug 7, 2006)

Dr Who? Blakes 7, Battlestar Gallactica, or Space 1999. Or other?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2006)

Freakin Battlestar Galactica without a doubt... Those Cylons were [email protected]


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 7, 2006)

Buck Rogers!

All the woman in the future were babes!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

Sci-Fi, pfffffft...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Freakin Battlestar Galactica without a doubt... Those Cylons were [email protected]


Damn right. 

Anyone see the new Battlestar Galactica series, with Edward James Olmos as Adama? You know, the series with a female Starbuck?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2006)

syscom said:


> Buck Rogers!
> All the woman in the future were babes!


Erin Grey was one FINE lookin piece of @ss back then with her spandex jumpsuits and high heels... Colonel Wilma Deering... Swear I saw a cameltoe once or twice....


----------



## Larry Bejayna (Aug 8, 2006)

I say Who. Buck Rogers was pretty bad. Logans Run the tv show didn't last long. Penny from Lost in Space was in it.

Space 1999 was good. Blakes 7 cool.

TAS, ( Star trek animated might be a contender ).

TOS Lost in Space were 60's shows.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

Well as long as we're including shows from the '60's, you simply can't beat the original Star Trek. No way.


----------



## davparlr (Aug 9, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well as long as we're including shows from the '60's, you simply can't beat the original Star Trek. No way.



Star Trek was not a 70s show but is a classic of classics. Last week I had stint put into my heart. I lay on slab and beside me were several monitors showing my status, EKG, pulse rate, blood pressure etc. The doctors were on the other side of the slab. I could not help but think of Bones on the Enterprise.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well as long as we're including shows from the '60's, you simply can't beat the original Star Trek. No way.



How about "The Outer Limits"?

and "The Time Tunnel" was cool.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 9, 2006)

Uhhh... You're losing me there... I'm from the 1997 remake of Star Wars Trilogy generation. Plus the fact that my TV doesn't have cable. So I couldn't get any show passing on specialized or foreing TV stations.

My younger days (pre-1995) were passed watching old movies with Jerry Lewis. That must be why I'm f*cked up now...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> How about "The Outer Limits"?
> 
> and "The Time Tunnel" was cool.


But did they have Klingons and Romulans and Gorn and flashy light entity beings and green Orion slave women? I think not.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> But did they have Klingons and Romulans and Gorn and flashy light entity beings and green Orion slave women? I think not.



Theres something about woman that are colored green that is not appealing.

Maybe it reminds me of gangrene.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw, c'mon man! She's green! GREEN!
Mmmmmmm, green.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

Still I fall back to Battlestar Galactica....


----------



## davparlr (Aug 9, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Erin Grey was one FINE lookin piece of @ss back then with her spandex jumpsuits and high heels... Colonel Wilma Deering... Swear I saw a cameltoe once or twice....




Oh, yeah, I almost forgot about her! What a babe.


----------



## davparlr (Aug 9, 2006)

Does The Avengers fall into this category. And, Mrs. Emma Peal?? Talking about a babe.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 9, 2006)

I dont think either of those would be classified as Sci-Fi....

Space 1999 was also a pretty good one, more adult oriented than BSG.... My Dad and Grandfather both loved Space 1999....


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 9, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Erin Grey was one FINE lookin piece of @ss back then with her spandex jumpsuits and high heels... Colonel Wilma Deering... Swear I saw a cameltoe once or twice....



Yep, I'll go for this 8)

They've just started showing this again on Brit Cable TV and I try not to prev too much lol  

But if we're talking about the 80's/90's then I loved Red Dwaft 8)


----------



## MacArther (Aug 11, 2006)

Moble Suit: Gundam. Made its debute in 1979, and what a shock the story takes place in UC 0079 (how creative they were with the date). Normally I stay away from anime cause its too hero-focused, and doesn't show the real way battles were fought. This series, though, doesn't have the uber-mechs trashing everything on their own. Instead, the main characters are just part of a larger military force. Still, I wouldn't like to be in the main characters' shoes; they're a diversion so the rest of their military can get resources together, as well as being a convenient way to draw enemy forces away from other battles. Also, ya gotta love their callsign "*13th* Autonomous Corps." Yeah, 13 really does mean bad luck for them, cause they seem to be the favorite people to antagonize through the series. Lets not forget, for a good portion of the early series, there are civies on board the ship, and the skeleton crew has to deal with uprisings on more than one occasion.


----------



## Larry Bejayna (Aug 12, 2006)

Red Dwarf was too silly, 60's shows were cool, but not part of the thread question.

No doubt TOS was the alltime biggie, Who outlasted em all, but Space 1999 had some elements that stood up well to both of em.


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 13, 2006)

I dunno, maybe it's just my sense of humour, but I thought R.D was brilliant8)


----------

